# Good coffee



## toddpedlar (Sep 9, 2009)

For those of you out in the sticks where good coffee is hard to come by, here's your answer:


----------



## re4med (Sep 9, 2009)

Even for those of us *NOT* in the sticks...it would be good. Where can we get this? Can you give a link? Can you order online? * Details please!*


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 9, 2009)

re4med said:


> Even for those of us *NOT* in the sticks...it would be good. Where can we get this? Can you give a link? Can you order online? * Details please!*



Yes, you can order online... Coffee Bean Direct Coffee Roasters: Quality Coffee and Tea at the Best Prices. Free UPS shipping if you order the 25 pound mongo-sack. That sack was about $169 for the 25 pounds, and it's organic free trade Sumatra beans, French roasted. Best I can do for anything comparable is $10-$12 a pound for the same kind of beans in the store - so this saves you up to about 50%. 

Basic UPS charges if you order in the 1 or 5 pound sizes (which also cost more per pound). They also have very good prices for tea - and if you're really adventurous, they sell green beans so that you can roast them yourself.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Sep 9, 2009)

It will take a long time to go through 25 pounds of coffee, by which time it will have gone stale. Roasted coffee is best ground and brewed within 72 hours. 

Consider purchasing unroasted beans and roasting your own.

Home Coffee Roasting Supplies - Sweet Maria's


----------



## rpavich (Sep 9, 2009)

I second the Sweet maria's suggestion...

and SM is not very expensive really...


----------



## Wayne (Sep 9, 2009)

-----Added 9/9/2009 at 01:14:35 EST-----

I'm paying a bit under $7 per lb. at Sam's Club. That would be comparable to the CBD price when you include the UPS charge on a 5 lb. package.

But I'm told that physicists drink mass quantities of coffee, so 25 lbs. probably doesn't last long around the lab.

Dialogue from _The Big Bang Theory_:

Penny: "How was your day?"
Leonard: "I sat around and thought about things"
Penny: "That's it?"
Leonard: "Well, I wrote some of it down."


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Sep 9, 2009)

25 pounds of coffee will make about 2500 coups of coffee. That would last me about 250 days.

I pay from 4 to 6 dollars a pound for raw beans from Sweet Maria's, depending upon the beans I order. I tpically order in the 5 pound bags, and more than one type at a time, to help average out shipping costs. Raw beans, properly stored will last much longer than roasted beans.

One can purchase a cheap roaster for about 90 dollars. By the time one has roasted 25 pounds of raw coffee, this pays for itself. And, the coffee is good too, coustom roasted to your taste.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 9, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> re4med said:
> 
> 
> > Even for those of us *NOT* in the sticks...it would be good. Where can we get this? Can you give a link? Can you order online? * Details please!*
> ...



Thanks for that, Todd! Between my wife and me, we go through a pound of beans every 5 days. This could be a good way to save.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 9, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> It will take a long time to go through 25 pounds of coffee, by which time it will have gone stale. Roasted coffee is best ground and brewed within 72 hours.
> 
> Consider purchasing unroasted beans and roasting your own.
> 
> Home Coffee Roasting Supplies - Sweet Maria's



I'll let you know in 4 months whether it's stale after being sealed and kept in the dark and cool.


----------



## christiana (Sep 9, 2009)

Also dont forget Raise money with Beans4Good Coffee - Home This is great coffee!!


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 9, 2009)

Wayne said:


> -----Added 9/9/2009 at 01:14:35 EST-----
> 
> I'm paying a bit under $7 per lb. at Sam's Club. That would be comparable to the CBD price when you include the UPS charge on a 5 lb. package.
> 
> ...


 
As an engineer, I can really appreciate that show!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Sep 9, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> I'll let you know in 4 months whether it's stale after being sealed and kept in the dark and cool.



Todd: I'm not suggesting your coffee will be undrinkable, especially if properly stored. I keep a supply of roasted beans, from a local roaster, for days I’m in a hurry. The coffee is still good.

However, I'd get bored drinking the same coffee for four months or more. I have four packages of raw beans at present- Columbian, Guatemalan, Yemeni Mocha, and Java- of what’s left of five pounds each. Tomorrow or the next day, I’ll roast whichever I have a hankering for, or mix them if I please, to the degree of darkness I want, grind and roast within 48 hours; and my coffee in four months will taste as fresh and full as tomorrow. For these beans I probably paid an average of five dollars a pound, including shipping.

There was no intent to put down your recommendation; just wanted to make a helpful suggestion to those wanting great coffee, even if they live in the backwoods, as I did not long ago. Now, I live in one of the great coffee cities of the Northwest.

There is great satisfaction in smelling your own fresh roasted coffee beans. And, with a little practice, beans may be roasted in a pan on a stove top or in an air pop corn popper. An expensive or fancy gadget is not required. For those with a taste for great coffee, read the Sweet Maria’s site to inspire the imagination with possibilities. Order a pound or two of beans and give it a try. I wish I’d done it long before my wife gave me an electric coffee roaster for my birthday. I’ll be bearing her cups of coffee for a long time in gratitude.

-----Added 9/9/2009 at 05:07:08 EST-----

Something seems to have happened to my signature line above!


----------

